# What happened to my cardarine powder?



## sodzl (Mar 14, 2018)

Title says it all.  Was fine about a month ago


----------



## IRONFIST (Mar 14, 2018)

looks like it got moisture in the bag that killed it?


----------



## sodzl (Mar 14, 2018)

IRONFIST said:


> looks like it got moisture in the bag that killed it?



Bag was stored with several other raws.  No other raws are damaged.  How would a little moisture destroy an oral?


----------

